# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  what is the hardiest fish?

## ahloy

thinking of setting up a very very low tech tank... 

what is the hardiest fish that can survive in bare min condition.. no pump only plants.. but with regular water change.. 

the only fauna i can think of is betta.. any bro got other ideas?

----------


## Enoran

I think Coolie Loach, have seen them live in less than ideal conditions.

----------


## scarnhost

I still think they need some forms of filtration to keep water conditions up as they are susceptible to bacterial and fungal infections.

----------


## twilight

my platy are quite hardy. you could consider them. endlers too i have seen people keep in tanks with only plants

----------


## Asgard

White Cloud Mountain Minnows, Rhinogobius duospilus
don't need heater, can survive in poluted water

----------


## Jervis

It's important to place the tank in a well ventilated room then... I think Betta is a good choice  :Smile:

----------


## Czyne

I have seen a trichogaster trichopterus live in a bowl with no plants or filtration before. Had been in there for months according to the owner. It might've been able to live most of its life out in there if they hadn't given it to me to provide better quarters.

----------


## dhomosapien

Hardiest fish? snakehead or toman!! hahaha

----------


## fishhead

My vote go to Betta

----------


## fishhead

I change my mind, go for luo han

----------


## joerao78

betta...no need filter

----------


## ludao

Feeder Guppies.

----------


## ahloy

> Feeder Guppies.


y feeder guppies?

----------


## ludao

I have collected some nice feeder guppies from my friend. The feeder guppies are quite hardy.. Able to live under straight tap water,in low oxygenated waters.. 

But i agree that bettas are hardy too :Very Happy:  They were my first pet fish.

----------


## YamaMuthu

I always thought feeder guppies are meant to be eaten fast and thus "made" to have a "short shelf life"?

My dad's feeder guppies never seem to survive long, but he kept buying them as they are cheaper. Economic downturn...

----------


## ludao

I thought so too.. My feeder guppies have lived for 2 weeks [since the time i got it]!

----------


## Ingwe

pleco! they're very hardy

----------


## NingNing

i vote... japanese fish.

----------


## beetroot

what is a japanese fish? koi??  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zoggin eck

You didn't say what size tank?

If there is swimming room for many small fish, I would say White clouds - Tanichthys albonubes

Even easier, medakas - Oryzias latipes

Or if you want a single characterful fish, paradise fish - Macropodus opercularis

----------


## Jungle-mania

Japanese fish is local slang for tilapia, funny thing is they are from Africa, no idea how the name came about. But tilapia need pretty good water conditions to grow really well.

----------


## zerg66

the hardiest fishes i ever kept that required almost no maintenance at all are.
1. Climbing perch.. 
2. the fish they call the jiu jie long, or senegal bichir..if i'm not mistaken.

----------


## Fingerling

An african lungfish!!!!

----------


## johntitus

Oscar fish? that is if u want do without the plant. they are messy spieces.

----------


## seanskye

Dwarf gouramis

----------


## bryan

I can't even imagine why on earth people would want to attempt or think of keeping fish in poor or unsuitable conditions in the first place. And the replies! There are actually people doing it and even gloating about it.

----------


## stormchild

> I can't even imagine why on earth people would want to attempt or think of keeping fish in poor or unsuitable conditions in the first place. And the replies! There are actually people doing it and even gloating about it.


 if you had read the first post in the first place. It is a low tech tank with no filtration. just to have you know, that is how aqua hobby started in the early days. No filtration, no pumps. just plants and natural sunlight.

----------


## BFG

> if you had read the first post in the first place. It is a low tech tank with no filtration. just to have you know, that is how aqua hobby started in the early days. No filtration, no pumps. just plants and natural sunlight.


If anyone wants to have this kind of setup, the local climbing perch is the fish of choice. No filter, no bubbles, no lights, no plants and little water change. I currently do have this setup for 3 of my climbing perch in a 2ft cube tank with cabinet from NA. 1 of the trio of climbing perch has started to change to a black color but still retain some patches of brown. I have seen a complete black color climbing perch in some japanese fish magazine and is currently hunting around for it. Quite rare in the market. I feed my trio of climbing perch on alternate days with frozen bloodworm. You need some kind of cover as this fish will jump. Mine make it to the door nearly 3 meter from the tank until I smell something fishy. It's still alive till today.

----------


## huhengyi1986

betta and guppies!!! if no filter but ok water conditions try apisto

----------


## 43a57

i keep zebrafish with no air pump, no filter. but do add antichlorine.
kept with aquatic moss and hornwort.

just make sure to have enough light to sustain the plants, the plants will take care of the water.
I usually change water maybe once a month, when the water level drop to half the tank. low maintenance

----------


## Stoner

> the hardiest fishes i ever kept that required almost no maintenance at all are.
> 1. *Climbing perch..* 
> 2. the fish they call the jiu jie long, or senegal bichir..if i'm not mistaken.


Yes... to me the Climbing Perch is the champion among champion... they can even "walk" on land!

This little fellows are freaks of nature! Solid little fellows!

The local malay term is Ikan_Ber_tok!

I have one (appox 3" +) in my aro com... cute little bugger!

----------


## stormhawk

I agree, the Climbing Perch is best for such conditions. One my relatives kept his in a filthy tank and it survived just feeding on dried shrimp.  :Opps:

----------


## sglascow

to me the snakeheads would be great. these critters can survive for 3 days on land ? 6 months without food ? 

Hardy enough for you ? :P

----------


## BFG

Snakehead will grow to a large size unlike the climbing perch.

----------


## sglascow

> Snakehead will grow to a large size unlike the climbing perch.


yes but they don't grow super fast. Haha. I want to sell mine off though. My friend gave them to me and I don't want to keep them already  :Sad:

----------


## sgixus

Old zzlh haha had tried 2mths no feed no wc

----------


## Shaihulud

Asian Swamp eel! I have one living in a 2.5 gallon tank with a decaying rat corpse where dead rats are a frequent occurence when they fall in and drown. i also had two 2 ft ones growing out in a 1.5ft tank for over a year, both have no filter.

----------

